# Mirada, 11 months



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Devine's Gunpowder N Lead at 11 months old (on the dot )

I apologize for the backgrounds, but this was the best place to be so the sun wasn't on her. We couldn't mow the entire field just for pictures xD

Free stack









With me "out of the picture"









And me in the picture (no, I'm not choking her)









Gaiting shot


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

This female has a very nice shoulder. I would like a longer upper arm which would make her front reach a bit freer. I prefer the first photo. The second makes her back look very soft. She has a LOT of angulation in the rear. High withers, ok topline, very short flat croup. I would like to see stronger pasterns and tighter feet. Her color is good. A photo with her mouth open would give her the appearance of a stronger head.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks Lisa  Her front is one of the physical things about her that I like. I agree with the upper arm comment. I always feel there could be a little more freedom there, though I'm not unhappy with what she has.

She does have a good bit of rear, but is (at least IMO) not as extreme as many others. I wouldn't mind if she had a bit less (I was actually expecting less and was a bit surprised by what she's got).

I'll try to get a photo with her mouth open at some point. Since I'm usually by myself, I throw things to get her to look forward, and of course, she closes her mouth when she turns her head to look for the mystery object.

Something I've been wondering. I see a lot of people call pasterns soft when perhaps they're just too angulated. How do you tell the difference?

I agree on her feet (though they have improved since she was younger...still not what I overall prefer, but they're definitely better than they were).

You're the first person to actually say her croup is flat (others have said it is a bit steep), so I'll have to take a closer look at it.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Soft and overangulated pasterns are the same thing. 

I am basing her croup on the photos so might have a different opinion if I saw her in person.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> I am basing her croup on the photos so might have a different opinion if I saw her in person.


True. It's always good to see what people think, and you can only judge what you see.

Her coat is in transition right now (her only real adult coat is the giant strip on her back...everything else is STILL puppy fuzz >.<) and her croup is actually giving me some issues. Blegh.

We're happy with her overall...though I really wish she'd come into season


----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

What does loose or tight feet mean?


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Mirada is a very pretty girl!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> What does loose or tight feet mean?


Just what it sounds like. When Mirada stands, there is obvious space between her toes. My male, Strauss, is the opposite. His feet are nice and tight and there are no gaps in between the digits.

You can see the spacing here (she was only 4-5 months old here, and her feet have much improved)









And here you can see how close Strauss's toes are


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Xeph said:


> Just what it sounds like. When Mirada stands, there is obvious space between her toes. My male, Strauss, is the opposite. His feet are nice and tight and there are no gaps in between the digits.
> 
> You can see the spacing here (she was only 4-5 months old here, and her feet have much improved)
> 
> ...


Thank you for explaining that, I didn't know what it meant either


----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

Ok Thank You


----------

